# 2 PC - 1 Internetanschluss



## ddhb (18. Juli 2004)

Also, zur Zeit ist es so, dass PC 2 nur ins Internet kann, wenn PC 1  eine Verbindung hergestellt hat. (siehe Anhang)

Wir würde das aber gerne so machen, das sich jeder PC eigens einloggen kann, und nicht vom anderen PC abhängig ist.

Unsere Hardware:
PC 1: 2 Netzwerkkarten  
PC 2: 1 Netzwerkkarte
Netzwerk wird über dLAN Ethernet hergestellt (14MBit/s)

Was würden wir für die Lösung noch benötigen?


----------



## SpitfireXP (18. Juli 2004)

Du kannst alle Geräte an einen Switch hängen. Dann kann sich jeder Rechner über das Modem einwählen. Das Problem ist, das immer nur ein Rechner im Netz ist. Ich glaube, das du das Modem mit einem Crossover an den Switch anbinden mußt.

Ansonsten kann ich dir noch einen router empfehlen. Dann sind beide Rechner im internet.


----------



## ddhb (18. Juli 2004)

thx mal für die Antwort.
Kannst du mir noch etwas genauer sagen was nen Router btw. nen Switcher ist?


----------



## SpitfireXP (18. Juli 2004)

Ein Switch ist eigendlich nur ein gerät, das die PC's miteinander verbindet. angefangen mit 5-8 PC's.
Ein Router ist ein Gerät, das sich bei bedarf in das Internet einwählt, und die daten an die PC's weitergibt.
Das heist, das du das DSL-Modem an den Router anschließt, und die PC's an den Router.
Dann mußt du nur noch die Internet daten in den Router eingeben, und in den PC's die Adresse des Routers als Standartgateway einrichten.
Steht aber auch alles in der Gebrauchsanleitung des Routers.
Ein schöner nebeneffekt des Routers; er hat meistens eine Firewall.
Ein schlechter nebeneffekt; Falls du Filesharing berteibst, funktioniert es in vielen fälllen nicht mehr so ganz schnell. Halt wegen der Firewall.


----------



## HF SHOOTER (23. Juli 2004)

Gibt es einen Router ohne viel Schnickschank - also auch ohne Firewall?

Ich bräuchte evtl einen Router der sich mit dem Internetanbieter verbindet und das ich dann mit 2 PC's gleichzeitig surfen kann! Desweiteren sollte er acuh als Switch funktionieren!

mfg
SHOOTER


----------



## SpitfireXP (23. Juli 2004)

All das macht ein normaler Router.


----------



## squeaker (23. Juli 2004)

siehe Thread hier:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=853208


----------

